# Need help in choosing CD/DVD burning utility



## G_Nerc (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all!
I want to choose CD/DVD burning software. 

It must be with GUI
Preferred it must be as simpliest and smallest as possible
It must burning Audio CD
Now I look at the sysutils/brasero, but it has so many dependencies and GTK-interface (I'm use FluxBox and want to use only ligthweight apps).
Will be glad to read your opinions!
*Adds:*
Soory, seems I found sysutils/xfburn


----------

